# 3 week old kittens - when will they become used to us??



## mobykhan (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello, we have 3 kittens that will be 3 weeks old tomorrow. I have been researching as much as I can as this is my first time with kittens and all I keep reading is alot of contradicting advice  I am just wondering if people can tell me if we have done the right or wrong things please and if this is normal for kitten behaviour.

From day 1 (well day 2) Mummy cat Jerry has been absolutely fine with us handling the kittens. I always picked them up once a day just for a quick look over and a weight check. All done within 5 minutes and I never tried to prolong this. They always squealed their bums off during it all but Jerry was always there to reassure them with kisses and they would quieten down a little. 

We have always gently stroked them to get them used to us and our scent (we washed our hands with anti-bac always before and after) and coming into week 3, we have done it more so (adding only an extra 5 minutes). But even seeing them this morning, the kittens still hiss at me, then settle down, then try and hiss at me again and escape to a corner (even if mum is in the nesting box purring away).

We rarely approach the nesting box without Jerry there (I don't think she's bothered at all by us being there without her though) and even on the odd occasion we do approach without her, their behaviour is still the same.

One of the kittens was absolutely huge compared to the other 2 and always excelled in weight (by 130g at one point!) but they are all evening out now. They all opened their eyes from day 8 and and have eyes fully open and ears up and pointy now and all seem healthy. They are trying (miserably) to get on wobbly legs but still crawling mainly. I haven't weighed them for the last couple of days because they obviously don't like it and I would really like to persuade them we're friendly!

If there's anything more we can do, please let me know! We just want them to grow up healthy, happy and unafraid!


----------



## mobykhan (Mar 29, 2011)

Oh sorry, also, the last few days Jerry has made very slight 'whimpering' noises at night (Sorry I can't explain this better and i'm a late sleeper - this is between 1-2am). They literally last a second, and repeat a few times within an hour. When I first heard it I was worried and tried to ignore it but did get out of bed at the end to check on her and the kittens. All were ok and Jerry just purred her bum off when she saw me. I went back to bed, she did it a bit more but then I fell asleep. She now does it a little during the day when we're in the bedroom changing or seeing the kittens. But she only does it in the nesting box or close to it when she is sitting outside of it. She isn't aggressive towards us or the kittens or anything, she is bathing and clearing up after them as normal. 

I am just wondering why she has started doing this?? Is it anything to worry about?? It's not for very long or annoying, just worried it has started in the last couple of days.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Is she not "speaking" to the kittens?


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

This little link might help with some info:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/154734-mother-cat-talking-babies.html


----------



## mobykhan (Mar 29, 2011)

I've never heard her actually make any direct noise / sound /speaking with the kittens except growl on day 3/4 when she was really hungry and came out for food and they were squealing to be fed. As soon as she growled they went completely silent and waited for her.

Sorry I don't really know enough about cats  (Only had older dogs). Whenever i've been in the same room as them all or visiting the box, I have never heard Jerry 'speak' to them. Just purr, feed & clean them and place her paws all over them for reassurance. She isn't bothered/worried about us stroking them ever, even if the kittens hiss she just ignores it or carries on purring and only sometimes places her paw on them gently.

If this whimpering is her talking to them, I don't have a clue what she's saying


----------



## lucylocket35 (Feb 5, 2011)

please accept my apologies if i'm wrong, because I'm fairly new to cat ownership myself, but I read somewhere about putting feliway spray on your hands when approaching a frightened cat? Maybe the kittens don't like the smell of the anti bac?


----------



## kota (Jun 17, 2010)

I agree that your smell must be good for the kittens. It seems to be true. Kittens must think that you are one of their family.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

One of our kittens hissed everytime we used a certain handwash so it could be the scent. They'll get used to you don't worry, they're at the early stages of being aware of you yet and soon enough they'll be squeaking everytime you walk into the room because they want to play


----------



## mobykhan (Mar 29, 2011)

Well Jerry has become more vocal weirdly enough after my posting! Just a little more though 

I stopped handling the kittens as much and 2 have ventured out of the nesting box. They seem to like staring at me alot but the hissing gradually stopped. I picked them up again (suggested in another post because I stopped) and they didn't squeal at all! 

Thanks for your replies  I didn't even think of the anti-bac smell because all the advice I would read up would say to always use it before and after. Plus I would always stroke Jerry before going near the kittens because I thought her scent would help. I guess it just never did


----------

